# PCD to Jacksonville FL route



## Hookster57 (May 9, 2015)

I want to stay off the highway and take the back roads home; figure that will be better for the break in. Anyone driven that route?


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Hwy 25 South to Edgefield
Hwy 19/78 to Bamberg
Hwy 301 to Callahan
Hwy 1 to J'ville


----------



## Hookster57 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks GT


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Depending on how much time you have, I'd go 176 to 76 to 378 to 17.


----------

